
Did HN's CSS Change? - whateveracct
Mobile now doesn&#x27;t fit to my screen. It cuts off on the right - and when I zoom out, it&#x27;s smaller than before.
======
mytailorisrich
I have just noticed the same thing. Chrome on Android.

